#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  drmustafa و اسكندراني في صحبة رمضانية

## boukybouky

*اللون الأزرق = boukybouky
اللون الأحمر الداكن= drmustafa
اللون الأخضر الداكن  = اسكندراني
اللون الأسود = أحمد ناصر _ ابن طيبة*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أهلاً و مرحباً بضيوفي الكرام في لقاء جديد من لقاءات شهر رمضان 
كل عام و انتما بخير أعاد الله علينا هذه الايام باليمن و البركات 
و بلغنا ليلة القدر و كتبنا من عتقائها

و يتجدد القاء اليوم مع إثنين من أعضاء المنتدى ...
و كالعادة إثنين بدأ تعارفهم من خلال المنتدى 
لقاء اليوم  مع   
 drmustafa و اسكندراني 
أهلاً و مرحباً بك د/مصطفى و سعيدة بتواجدك معي في لقاء هذا العام في صحبة رمضانية ...و يللا شد حيلك معانا في الفزورة كمان  ..بجد بتكتمل سعادتي عندما ألتقي في حوارات مع شخصية زيك يا دكتور نكن لها جميعاً كل الود و الإحترام و كل عام و انت بخير

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سعيد جدا بتواجدي معك ومع صديقى العزيز اسكندراني في لقاء من لقاءاتك الرمضانية التي أصبحت سمة مميزة للمنتدى في رمضان .. إن شاء الله أحاول المنافسة في مسابقتك الرمضانية لأسعد بجو الود والروح الجميلة التي تميز مسابقاتك دائماً

ربنا يخليك 

أهلاً بك اسكندراني منور القاء و كل عام و انت بصحة و سلام انت و الأسرة الكريمة،
أين صفية و فاطمة كنا نحب يشاركونا في اللقاء ربنا يبارك لك فيهما و يفرحك بهما،سعيدة بقبولك الدعوة رغم مشاكل الإنترنت لديك ربنا يعينك ....بس ايه ده جاي كده إيدك فاضية من غير ريحان 
و الا حتى فرع ليليام 

ربنا يكرمك يا بوكى وكل سنة وانتى طيبة وكل الاسرة بخير يارب ، ربنا يعود الايام عليك وعلى كل الاخوة فى المنتدى وكل امة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بالخير واليمن والبركات 
وشكرا على سؤالك على فاطمة وصفية  وهما متابعتين  الحوار والمنتدى بصفه عامة لانهم اعضاء فيه 
وانا جىت اهه ومعايا احلى  شاتلة ريحان لانى عارف عشقك  للريحان 

اما الليليام بقى  فاعذرينى خاااااااااااااااااااااالص 
مشفتوش معرفهوش مفتكرهوش 

ههههههههههه ماشي يا اسكندراني و الف شكر على الريحان الجميل ...و الليليام هنقيده على النوتة


بداية كل سنة و انتما بخير و رمضان كريم و تعود علينا جميعاً الأيام باليمن و البركات

رمضان كريم و تعود علينا جميعاً الأيام باليمن و البركات و ربنا يتقبل منا صالح الأعمال
وكل عام وأنت وأعضاء المنتدى بخير أعاد الله علينا هذه الأيام جميعا بالخير واليمن والبركات

رمضان كريم و تعود علينا جميعاً الأيام باليمن و البركات و ربنا يتقبل منا صالح الأعمال



"المشكلة اننا لا ندرك فداحة ما نفعل بأصدقائنا غير بعد ضياعهم مننا و نقف حائرين نتساءل أين هم؟؟ و لماذا؟؟ و تأخذنا العزة بالإثم و نبدأ في إعطاء أنفسنا مبررات تقول انهم هم من ابتعدوا...و هل ابتعاد الصديق لا يمثل لنا شئ؟؟  ببساطة نضع كلمة النهاية !! "
إلى أي مدى تتوافق هذه العبارة معك د/ مصطفى و كذلك معك اسكندراني و متى تضعاً كلمة النهاية للصداقة؟

الصداقة ... يالها من كلمة ويالها من معنى ... الصديق الحق دائماً هو الذى تجده بجانبك وقت الشدة قبل وقت السرور ... قالوا قديماً رب أخ لك لم تلده أمك .. والصديق الحق يكاد يكون في منزلة الأخ إن لم يكن أحياناً أكثر من ذلك .... 
ابتعاد الصديق عني يمثل لي الكثير والكثير .. وغالباً ما أحاول أن التمس للصديق المبتعد الأعذار .... وألوم نفسي كثيراً إذا شعرت ببعض التقصير تجاه أصدقائي ولكن ... أحياناً يكون ابتعاد الصديق في ظل ظروف معينة تجعل من ابتعاده إشارة إلى أننا كنا نضعه في منزلة أكثر مما يستحق ....
لا أضع كلمة النهاية لصداقة ما ببساطة.. إلا إذا ثبت لي بما لايقبل الشك أنني كنت مخطئاً من الأساس في وضع هذا الشخص بمنزلة الصديق ... هنا إذا تأكدت تماماً من ذلك فأضع كلمة النهاية ولأنها بعد تفكير وروية فإنها تكون نهاية بلا رجعة


اسكندراني رأيك ايه؟؟

حقيقى يا بوكى على المستوى الشخصى  بعتز بكل انسان اتعرفت عليه فى اى مكان وصدقاتى مازالت مستمرة باصدقاء الشارع واصدقاء المدرسة الابتدائى ،لكن الكثير من المشاغل  والحياه بتبعدنا عنهم لكن الود موجود 
اما الاصدقاء اللى بنخسرهم 
انا شخصيا لى اسلوب  بسيط جدا فى  وقت الخلافات  وهى الصبر ودائما افكر فى اشياء ايجابيه  وافكر فى المواقف الجميله التى ربطتتنا معاه  واقول لنفسى ليه نجعل موقف واحد قبيح  يقتل 100 موقف جميل واتجاهل النقاش والحوار فى وقت ذروة الموقف وممكن نتكلم فيه ونتعاتب بعد ايام او اسبوع او حتى شهر لتوضيح اسلوب تعامل بينا وكل منا يحاول يتفادى هذا الخطأ مستقبلا
لكنى وللاسف الشديد  اخسر ايضا اصدقاء  فى حاله واحده فقط 
عندما اجد هذا الصديق لا يقدر صداقتى  بل يعتبرها مجرد مصلحة او استفاده او  اضافة مؤقتة ليكسب موقف يعنى اعتبرنى مجرد كوبرى يمر عليه لهدف له وقتها بفتح الكوبرى واتركه يغرق فى اخطاءه.


بمناسبة شهر رمضان...
د/ مصطفى و اسكندراني أبناء محافظة واحدة هي محافظة الأسكندرية...كنت مرة هناك وقت المولد النبوي الشريف و رأيت شوادر مثل شوادر رمضان بالظبط تقام فيها الإحتفلات الدينية..هل مازالت هذه المظاهر متواجدة إلى الآن في المناسبات الدينية؟و هل واتت الفرصة لأحدٍ منكما للذهاب إلى هذه الإحتفالات ....

توقفت هذه المظاهر من فترة طويلة .. وقد واتتني الفرصة لحضور الكثير من هذه الاحتفالات ولكن منذ فترة طويلة جدا .. ربما عندما كنت طالباً فى المرحلة الثانوية وبدايات مرحلة الجامعة .. وكنت أحضر معظم هذه الاحتفالات بصحبة والدي رحمة الله عليه 
وقد كانت هذه الاحتفالات والشوادر من المظاهر المميزة للمولد النوي الشريف في مدينة الإسكندرية .. وكان يحضرها كثير من الشيوخ الأجلاء وتلقي فيها الخطب وقصائد فى مدح الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام 
حقا لقد كانت أيام جميلة وقد كنت أسعد بحضور هذه الاحتفالات كثيرا وأعتبرها من أجمل الأوقات  


فعلا الاسكندرية مظاهر الاحتفالات الدينية كثيرة جدا فتقريبا كل المواسم يتم فيها الاحتفال  باقامة الشوادر وبيع الحلويات او حلاوة المولد زى ما تطلق عليها موسم  راس السنة الهجرية ( فتح الفطير ) 
عاشوراء 
المولد النبوى 
موسم رجب ( الاسراء والمعراج ) 
نص شعبان 
رمضان 
وطبعا العيدين 
كل هذه المناسبات  العريس الاسكندرانى لازم يقدم فيها لعروستة او خطيبته او زوجته هدية يعنى العريس الاسكندرانى مظلوم  مظلوم مظلوووووووووووووووووووم 
وللاسف بدأت الاحتفالات تندثر وتكتفى فقط بالشوادر  والحلويات والهدايا لكن كان زمان وزمان دى من 10 سنين تقريبا كان فى موكب السادة الصوفية بأعلامهم واناشيدهم  يبدأ من عند الجندى المجهول فى المنشية  حتى ساحة سيدى المرسى أبو العباس  ويقام هناك الإحتفال الكبير طبعا بتوزيع الشربات والحلويات والرز بلبن  وسماع القرآن من فطاحل المقرئين وسماع الاناشيد والابتهلات الدينيه للاسف كل ده إختفى و اندثرت المواكب والاحتفالات واصبحت تقام فى المساجد فقط 


د/ مصطفى أعلم انك من النوع الذي يتذكر جيداً الردود ما شاء الله طبعاً هههههههه يا ترى أي من ردود اسكندراني أشعرتك انه سيكن صديقك في أبناء مصر؟

أنا أتذكر جيداً الردود .. مين قال كدة .. ماحصلش .. ماحصلش ههههه
ربما تعلمين بوكي وربما يعلم اسكندراني وبعض الأعضاء المقربين أنني حتى في فترات ابتعادى عن المنتدى أتابعه قدر الإمكان وربما أتذكر ردوداً كثيرة ولكن ليس كل الردود

حقيقة ليس أحد ردود اسكندراني الذى جعلني أشعر أنه سيكون صديقي بل كل ردوده .. فردود اسكندراني في الغالب هادئة متزنة مفيدة ولم ألاحظ له رداً أساء فيه إلى عضو من الأعضاء أو ثارت بسببه مشكلة ما ..
وعندما التقيت اسكندراني لأول مرة بصحبة شاعرنا الكبير محمد سعيد شعرت أن هذه الشخصية هي نفس الشخصية التي توقعتها باختصار هو (اسكندراني ابن بلد) ثم بعد فترة من هذا اللقاء أصبحنا أصدقاء 

كيف بدأ التعارف بين اسكندراني و د/ مصطفى؟ و من خلال اي من موضوعات المنتدى؟

حقيقى انا اتعرفت على دكتور مصطفى من خلال اللقاء الشخصى قبل التعرف عليه من خلال الموضوعات فى المنتدى 
ازااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى 
اتصل بى  الاخ الحبيب الجميل ابو قلب جميل  الاستاذ  محمد سعيد وقالى انه حيكون فى اسكندرية  ولو سمحت الظروف نتقابل طبعا مين يجيله لقاء مع الجميل الطيب محمد سعيد وفوت الفرصة دى ،المهم اتقابلت مع الاستاذ محمد سعيد  وكان فى اللقاء شخصيااااااااااااااااااات جميلة جدا 
الاستاذ يحيى زكريا 
الاستاذ جابر المصرى 
الاستاذ ايمن عمر 
الاستاذ ايمن عثمان
والاستااااااااااااااااااذ الدكتور مصطفى 
وطبعا سادة افاضل آخرين من منتديات اخرى دا اللقاء الاول اللى جمع بينا 
ولاننا كنا الوحيدين من ابناء مصر فكنا جنب بعض وحوارنا مع بعض وتبادلنا التليفونات ومن بعدها اللقاءات


أريد أن أتعرف على وجهة نظر د/ مصطفى و اسكندراني في الصداقة عامة و صداقة الإنترنت خاصة

كما ذكرت في السؤال الأول أن الصداقة تمثل لي الكثير وأن الصديق الحق ربما يكون أكثر من أخ .. الصداقة الحقيقية التي تشعرك بوجود صديق بجانبك تحتاج إليه ويحتاج إليك .. تشعر أنه يعطيك كما تعطيه .... تطمئن بوجوده وتشعر أنه جانبك على الدوام ... 
والصداقة بصفة عامة حاجة من الإحتياجات الإنسانية والحياة بلا أصدقاء صعبة جدا ولكنها ليست مستحيلة .

أما صداقات الإنترنت لا أدري إذا كنت تقصدين الصداقات التى بدأت عبر الإنترنت ثم تحولت إلى صداقات حقيقية أم أنك تقصدين تلك الصداقات التى بدأت وظلت فى محيط الإنترنت 

أما الصداقات التى بدأت عبر الإنترنت وتحولت إلى صداقات حقيقية فمثلها مثل الصداقات الحقيقية تمام وكلاهما قد يكون فيه الصديق الحق والصديق الذي لايستحق اللقب

وأما الصداقات التي بدأت وظلت في محيط الإنترنت فهي أيضاً مثلها مثل الصداقة الحقة وإن كانت اقل منها حيث أنها تكون في مجتمع افتراضي ليس فيه تواصل حقيقي بكامل أدوات التواصل وخاصة رؤية العين ولغة الجسم أثناء الحديث فرب نظرة أو حركة ما أثناء حديث معين تغير تماما من المعنى الذي يصل للمتلقي 
وبالنسبة لي شخصياً فمعظم من تعرفت عليهم عبر الإنرنت ( وبالمناسبة كلهم من منتدى أبناء مصر) قد التقيت بهم شخصياً.

 تعريفى الشخصى لصداقة انها لا تختلف عن الاخوه فى الله، له عندى كل حقوق الوفاء والاخلاص والمشوره والنصح ،يزعلنى اللى  يزعله ويفرحنى اللى  يفرحه بالحق والعدل والحق ده يدينى الحق انى اقوله يا صديقى انت غلطان فى كذا  وكذا والصح كذا وكذا وله عندى حق انه يسألنى يا فلان انا عندى مشكلة كذا رأيك ايه، من النهاية الصداقة او الاخوه  او اى مسمى  لها  لا اجد لها معنى او شرح الا ما قاله سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
(مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتعاطفهم وتراحمهم مثل الجسد إذا اشتكى منه شيء تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى).
واذا فسرنا هذا الحديث  لا اجد افضل من هذا التفسير من حقوق المسلم على أخيه المسلم
أن يرد تحيته 
وأن يستر عورته
*ويغفر زلته
ويرحم عبْرته 
ويقيل عثرته 
ويصون حرمته
ويقبل معذرته 
ويرد غيبته 
ويديم نصحه
ويحفظ خلته 
ويرعى ذمتـه 
ويجيب دعـوته
ويقبل هديته 
ويكافئ صلته 
ويشكر نعمته 
ويحسن نصرته 
ويتبع جنازته 
ويقضي حاجته 
ويشفع مسألته 
ويشمت عطسته 
ويرد ضـالته 
ويواليه ولا يعـاديه  
وينصره على ظـالمه 
ويكفه عن ظلمه غيره 
ولا يسلمه 
ولا يخذله
ويحب له ما يحب لنفسه 
ويكره له ما يكره لنفسه.


سؤالي لـ د/ مصطفى....بصفتك عضو قديم من أعضاء المنتدى مرت عليك أوقت كثيرة فيه ما الذي تغير في المنتدى في تقديرك؟ و هل التغير كان للأفضل ام لا؟ و ما هي نصيحتك للوصول للأفضل فيه؟

نعم هناك تغيير كبير في المنتدي .. من الناحية التقنية فالتغيير للأفضل بلاشك .. أما من ناحية التفاعل وتواجد الأعضاء فأرى أن كثير من الأعضاء قد ابتعد عن المنتدى وأرى أيضاًَ الكثير من المواضيع التى تغلق لأسباب مختلفة .. وقلة المواضيع الجذابة فى المنتدى وتحولت بعض المناقشات إلى مهاترات ، وازدادت نبرة المقارنة بين المشرفين والأعضاء في كل شئ وازدادت الفجوة بين المجموعتين .. لا أدري لم .. في رأيي أن المشرف ماهو إلا عضو مكلف بواجبات إضافية والعضو أكثر حرية منه وربما يكون هذا العضو مشرفاً في يوم من الأيام

للوصول للأفضل للمنتدى يجب أن تختفي نبرة (عضو – مشرف – مشرف – عضو) .. كما يجب أن نعمل جميعاً إدارة وأعضاء على عودة الروح للمنتدى بمشاركاتنا وموضوعاتنا ومناقشاتنا
كما أرى ضرورة تفعيل دور الإدارة فكثير من المراقبين والمشرفين غير متواجدين لفترات طويلة وربما هذا ما يثير حنق بعض الأعضاء 

اسكندراني كمشرف في أبناء مصر...نسمع دوماً من الأعضاء عبارة "الإدارة لا تهتم بالأعضاء و لا تسمع لهم" و نسمع من الإدارة "الأعضاء لا تقدر ما يفعله طاقم الأدارة مهما فعلوا و دوماً نحن متهمون بالديكتاتورية " ما هو تعليقك؟؟

والله انا حاتكلم عن نفسى وتجربتى الخاصة فى المنتدى.. 
انا شخصيا كنت عضو فى المنتدى لمدة 5 سنوات قبل ان انضم للاشراف ولم اشعر يوما كعضو  انى ينقصنى حق من الحقوق وان المشرف له مميزات اكثر منى علشان كده انا دايما  بقول ان الدعوة دى اصلاً ظالمة
قد تكون فى اخطاء فردية شخصية ودائما عندما اجد مثل هذه الموضوعات اشارك فيها واسأل صاحبها سؤال محدد ودائما لا اجد اجابة سؤالى 
برجاء وضح نقط محددة للاجابة عليها وليست كلمات عامة لمواقف عامة طبعا محدش بيقول الا فيما ندر، رغم ان  فى المندى قاعة هامة وهى قاعة رأيك يهمنى والشكاوى، رغم ان بريد مشرفين المنتدى متاحة، رغم ان بريد الادارة متاح ومن ضمن القوانين ان اى شكوى يتم مراسلة المشرف العام 
لكن للاسف فى الكثير من المشاكل لا يحدث هذا والعضو يبدأ فى وضع موضوع وتبدأ هوجة الماسنجر ويضع الشروط اما الاستجابة لطلبات الاعضاء او الانسحاب او الاتهام بالديكتاتورية وعادة بيتكتب فى مقدمة الموضوع تعبيرات مثل 
"انا عارف ان الموضوع حيحذف" 
"انا عارف سيتم نقل الموضوع للشكاوى" 
حتى يستفرس بيها المشرفين و"انا وحدى" وهكذا 
يعنى عارفة زى مظاهرات المسيحيين ادام الكنائس كل ما يحصل مشكلة 
وعلاج ده بسيط جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وصعب جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ان العضو يكون عنده ثقة فى نفسه وفى قلمه وفى كلمته وان العضو صاحب  التميز الفكرى بيفرض نفسه على اى مكان وحتى لو لم  يرضى عنه مشرف ما لأسباب شخصية مثلا لكنه يكسب جمووووووووووووع  الأعضاء 
وحاقول شىء ليس بسر ولا جديد ان المشرفين كلهم جميعا اصلا اعضاء 
وان الادارة اختارتهم للاشراف لتميزهم وقدراتهم كأصحاب قلم وفكر 
ومحدش يقدر ينكر ده



في بداية التعارف من خلال المنتدى بيكن التعامل مع اسم مستخدم خلف شاشة فيما بعد يتحول البعض منهم إلى أشخاص حقيقية في حياتنا ....في تقدير د/ مصطفى و اسكندراني هل هذا أفادهما أم كانت له آثاره السيئة؟

نعم في بداية التعامل يكون التعامل مع اسم مستخدم خلف الشاشة .. وربما من خلال التعامل مع هذا الاسم ومن موضوعاته ومشاركاته نستطيع أن نكون فكرة جيدة عنه ربما لاتكون صحيحة مائة بالمائة ولكنها فى الغالب صحيحة إلى درجة كبيرة ... وارى أن هذا أفادنى أحياناً وكانت له آثاره السيئة أحياناً أخرى فالموضوع يختلف حسب الحال

لا طبعا كان فيها استفادة حقيقية لانى اضفت لاصدقائى شخصيات جميلة ومحترمة لها تقدير وثقل ثقافى وادبى واخلاقى بل لا اكاد اقولها بصراحة اصبحوا اقرب الناس لى فكريا وعقليا ويمكن وسائل الاتصال الحديث قربت هذه المسافات من خلال الموبايلات 
انا شخصيا شايف انها ايجابية جدا.

يتبع،،،*

----------


## boukybouky

*اللون الأزرق = boukybouky
اللون الأحمر الداكن= drmustafa
اللون الأخضر الداكن  = اسكندراني
اللون الأسود = أحمد ناصر _ ابن طيبة*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



متى غضب د/ مصطفى من رد في المنتدى؟ و كيف تصرفت حيال ذلك؟ و هل ترى ان الردود الجافة و الحادة تجعل الأعضاء تبتعد...و هل ذلك يعتبر حل أمثل؟ و من يا ترى من الأعضاء الذين يفتقد د/ مصطفى إلى تواجدهم و تفاعلهم في المنتدى.

 نعم الردود الحادة والجافة تجعل الكثير من الأعضاء تبتعد .. فكثير منا لايتحمل الردود الجافة والحادة خاصة إذا كنت تحمل قدراً من الاتهام أو السخرية الواضحة من العضو وليس مما كتب .. ولا أخفيك سراً أننى نفسي ابتعدت لفترة ما بسبب رد ما في أحد موضوعاتي القليلة ( وأعترف أني مقصر فى حق المنتدى) وبالرغم من ان هذا الموضوع حقق نجاحاً إلى حد ما إلا أن الرد الحاد والجاف والذى حمل اتهاماً وتشكيكاً كان له اثره السئ على نفسي وجعلنى ابتعد عن المنتدى لفترة,
- ربما تحمل الفقرة اعلاه أحد الردود لتي غضبت منها وكيف تصرفت حياله .. ثم يأتي بعد ذلك ردان ... أحدهما اتهمني بسوء الأدب وعدم احترام خصوصيات الآخرين .. وبعد أن كتبت ردا مطولاً على هذا الرد .. وجدتني فجأة أكتفي بكلمة (أخطأت وآسف) لا أدري ماذا كان أثر هذا الرد على الطرف الآخر ولكنى بعد فترة لاحظت حذف الموضوع الذى جاء به هذا الرد بكامله ولم اتمكن من قراءة اى ردود فيه.... ومرة أخرى وجدت رداً يتهمنى بإساءة الأدب مع من يجب أن اعتبرهم أساتذة لي ... ورغم أني رأيت هذا الرد بغد تعديله من قبل المشرفين إلا أننى وجدت فيه إساءة .. هذا الرد تجاهلته تماماً احتراماً لرغبة الإدارة في عدم الدخول في مهاترات وأرسلت للإدارة طالبا منها اتخاذ ماتراه مناسباً حيال هذا الرد
كما ترين يختلف تصرفي حيال الردود التي تثير الغضب على حسب الأحوال وعلى حسب قدرتى على التحكم في نفسي والتي تختلف من وقت آخر

- افتقد من أعضاء المنتدى زهراء - حنان – Amira – حمادو

, انا أيضاً أفتقد معك زهراء و أميرة و حنان و نفسي يرجعوا يشاركوا معانا من تاني و اهو الحمد الله حمادو رجع ربنا يثبت أقدامه بس في المنتدى 

ما هي أكثر الردود في المنتدى الي يتذكرها دوماً اسكندراني مهما مرت عليها الأيام و السنين و دوماً كلما أراد أن يتذكر الوقت الجميل رفعها ليقرأها.اكثر من رد لو سمحت

مازال هذا الموضوع 
يشدنى جدا للمنتدى ولكل اعضاءه 
مازالت الاسماء والاشخاص والكلمات 
تشعرنى بدفء المشاعر والاحاسيس 
رد الجميل 
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/post882548.html


سؤالان يوجههما د/ مصطفى.... أحدهما لاسكندراني و الآخر لأحد أعضاء المنتدى..فما هما؟

سؤالى لاسكندرانى
ماذا تمثل لك الاسكندرية وهل لذلك علاقة باختيارك لاسم اسكندراني

اسكندرية بالنسبة لى مش مكان اتولدت فيه 
اسكندرية شىء غريب مسكون فى الوجدان 
قبل اسمى يكون اسمها 
وقبل انفاسى يكون حضنها 
اسكندرية بالنسبة لى معشووقه 
مسحوره من خلف استار الكون ونواميسه 
اسكندرية لو اتكلمت مينتهيش الكلام 
واااااااااااااااااااااه 
يا ام الزمن والارض 
وعلى الخريطة مرسومة 
بخطوط الجمال والعرض 
الاسم دى عروسه 
مركب ومرسيه 
وميه عينديه 
فى البحر جنيه 
وشرفت على البر 
ومشيت بطول الدهر 
تكلم الدنيا 
والناس والزمن والعمر 
وتقول بعلو الصوت 
ان بنت مصر الجميلة 
عروسة البحر 
وكل البحور والبنات الحور 
بحبك بكل حرف من اسمك 
وكل رسمة من رسمك 
انا اسمك 
انا رسمك 
انا همسك 
انا الفك انا نوتك 
انا يا حتة من الجنة 
انا عقلك انا جنونك 
لكن ياعمرى 
وااااااااه من لكن 
لما بتسكنى كل القلوب والاماكن 
القى البشر بيقول لحبك 
بكل لغات العالم 
وبكل لكنه وجنس ولون 
لما الشتا خبط عليكى 
احس بايديكى 
بتغسل عنيكى 
وشعرك جدايل مايل 
يرفرف يهفهف على شط الهوى والبحر 
الحزن يتسرب من بين شفايفك
ويصبح نسايم فرح 
والحب حبات شوق 
بهمس القلب تبوح الروح 
وروحه السارية فى وجدانى 
اقول تانى 
الاقى حضنك هنا تانى 
بيهدينى بيروينى ينادينى يدفينى 
ويشفينى من عتمة الضيق والالم والحزن 
تناسينى هموم الدنيا والاحزان 
تعدينى لبر الامان 
ترجعنى لحضن زمان 
القى الدفا فى نور 
مسكون فى عيونك 
وفى جفونك 
وكأن اولهم الفارس 
وعلى حصانه جالك 
وحط الرحال والرجال والمال 
وقال انا الاسكندر الاكبر 
واسمى مقدونى 
الارض دى لونى 
وعشقى ومكنونى 
وكشف عن سر مكنونك ومكنونى 
وكتب على كف الزمان اسمك
وكان الاسم من اسمه 
وقال لكل الناس 
انا الفارس انا الحارس على بابك 
انا العطشان لحنانك 
وارضك ووديانك 
وعمرى ما كنت سجانك 
ياغنوة فى قلب شطئانك 
وشط البحر عنوانك 
اكحل عشقك يا ست الحسن 
ورغم البعاد بالوداد جالك 
وحضن ترابك 
وطبطب على بابك 
وكل فصول السنة
تشهد لاحبابك 
وكل عيون البشر تتملى بشبابك 
وتصحى فى لحظة معشوقة لهم 
ومحبوبة ومكتوبة على جبين قلبهم 
وان كان حضنك 
بيحضن ملايين منهم 
فى الشتا دايما بيعزف 
على اوتار حزنهم 
اجمل قصيدة حب فى شعرهم 
مع اول طلة قمر 
او شقشقة عصافير شمسهم 
وشمسك الصابحة تلم فى الطرحة 
وتغيب مع المغيب 
الشعر يصبح شيب 
والقلب يبقى حبيب 
وقمرنا ييجى غريب 
ياشمس يا هوايا 
قله ودفاية
وعروسة فى مرايا 
منقوشة على المناديل 
تنور القناديل 
تغنى لكل اصيل 
وانتى يا اسكندرية 
يا احلى اغنية 
نهارك يشفى العليل 
وليلك طويل وجميل 
واجمل قصيدة شعر 
مكتوبة فى المواويل 
بفتكرك وافتكر ايامك 
والهمس فى منامك 
انا كنت ايامك 
وحبيت فى احلامك 
جايلك يا ست الحسن 
وشايل فى ايدى كلام 
يجرى مع الايام 
يسبق الدنيا 
يسبق الاحلام 
يحضنك يا عروسة 
ولا الف مليون بوسة 
يكفى على خدودك 
وانتى كما الورده 
مهرة هناك شارده 
انتى يا ست الحسن 
انتى الزمن والتاريخ 
وانتى الدفا الحضن 
حتى ولو كان شوك بطعم الحزن

سؤالي لأحمد ناصر
أخي العزيز رأيت لك بعض مشاركات في موضوع (لماذا يعم الصمت منتدانا) ولكني لم أر تحليلك العلمي لهذه الظاهرة الأسباب والعلاج ... فهل أطمع في تحليل علمي واضح لهذه الظاهرة

أحمد ناصر: أخى الحبيب د. مصطفى
كل سنة وإنت طيب ورمضان كريم عليك وعلى أسرتك الكريمة
بس بصراحة يمكن أخيب ظنك فى الإجابة..
لإنى فعلا لا أعرف كيفية تحليل هذه المشكلة علميا..
ربما هذا التحليل العلمى أكبر من قدراتى..أعتقد أن هناك من هو أقدر منى على إجابة هذا السؤال مثل فاضل أو قلب مصر..
ومتهيألى قول لا أدرى خير من إجابة عن جهل..
لكن أقدر أقول وجهة نظرى ((مش تحليل علمى يعنى))
أى منتدى قائم على جهود أعضاؤه بما فيهم طاقم الإدارة..
أغلب أعضاء طاقم الإدارة كانوا قبل إختيارهم للإشراف أعضاء يتسمون بالنشاط والإيجابية فى التفاعل فى الموضوعات المطروحة بالمنتدى..
ولكن إختيارهم للإشراف غالبا ما يحد من نشاطهم من ناحية التفاعل..لأنه تفرض عليهم قيود جديدة ..مثل متابعتهم لكل الموضوعات المطروحة بالقاعة التى يشرفون عليها وما يستجد فيها من ردود..وأيضا متابعاتهم لقاعة الإدارة لإبداء الرأى فى ما يمكن أن يستجد على المنتدى من مشاكل أو طرح حلول أو مقترحات..
كما ينشغلون بالردود على الرسائل الخاصة التى ترد إليهم من الأعضاء بصفتهم الإشرافية وإجابة طلباتهم أو الردود على شكاواهم أو إخبارهم ببعض الإجراءات الإدارية التى قد تتخذ حيال موضوعاتهم أو مشاركاتهم..
ده مش إلتماس أعذار لكنه مجرد توضيح للصورة..
وكلما قلت المشاكل وسارت الأمور بشكل طبيعى كلما زادت قدرة المشرف على التفاعل مع الموضوعات والمشاركات..
وكلما صفى ذهنه لإتخاذ خطوات من شأنها زيادة التفاعل فى القاعة التى يشرف عليها مما يسهم بالتالى فى زيادة التفاعل فى باقى القاعات عموما..
ويقاس نجاح المشرف بقدرته على التوفيق بين كل هذه المهام وربطها جميعا بما يكفل له نجاح القاعة التى يشرف عليها..
زيادة عدد المشرفين على القاعة الواحدة يمكن أن يؤتى ثماره إذا ما حدث إنسجام وتوافق بين المشرفين..ويمكن أن يؤثر سلبيا إذا لم يتم هذا التجانس..
الموضوعية أيضا صفة مهمة جدا فى المشرف فكلما إتسم بها وكانت له القدرة على تحمل الضغوط كاما صب هذا فى مصلحة القاعة والمنتدى
الأعضاء فى أى منتدى عبارة عن شرائح مختلفة الإهتمامات والنشاطات والأمزجة تبعا لخلفياتهم الثقافية والإجتماعية..
فمنهم من لا يقل أهمية عن المشرف بل وبالتأكيد فهناك من لهم أدوار تزيد فى الأهمية عن أدوار المشرف..
من هؤلاء الأعضاء من يثرى المنتدى بموضوعات جديدة ومبتكرة وموضوعات قيمة ولها وزنها..ومنهم من يبحث دائما عن الموضوعات التى تنبض بالتفاعل فيحسن التقديم لها وطرحها فى شكل جذاب ويحسن الدعاية لها وإجتذاب الأعضاء للإشتراك والتفاعل فيها..
ومنهم من يقدم أدوار أخرى غاية فى الإيجابية لغيرتهم الشديدة على المنتدى فيبلغون عن الموضوعات المخالفة والمشاركات الخارجة والتى تتضمن بذاءات أو إسفاف..مما يسهل كثيرا من مهمة الإدارة ..
وهناك أعضاء أخرى لا تعرف سوى النرجسية ..وتعلو عندهم قيمة الأنا..ومنهم من يثيرون المشاكل المفتعلة ويملأون الدنيا ضجيجا لمجرد التواجد أو لفت الإنتباه..فيخرجون الموضوعات عن مسارها أو يتسببون فى إغلاقها أو يتسببون فى أن تنأى الأعضاء المحترمة بنفسها عن المهاترات فيلتزمون الصمت وربما يتخذون قرار الرحيل أو الإبتعاد المؤقت..ومنهم من له مآرب خفية د تدهشك مثل إشاعة جو من الإحباط داخل المنتدى يسهل به بعدها إجتذابهم إلى منتديات أخرى يكون مثيروا المشاكل مشرفون بها..هذا مجرد مثال وما خفى كان أعظم..
وهناك من الأعضاء من لا يهمه سوى القص واللصق ويتبع سياسة الأغراق مما يزيد من الأعباء ويساهم فى إستنفاد الوقت والجهد ويؤثر بالسلب على المنتدى..
من أهم الأشياء التى يمكن أن تنجح المنتدى وتجعله يزدهر هو أن يصبح هناك جو من الإحترام المتبادل والألفة بين الجميع مغلف بحسن النية وسلامة الطوية ..وأن تتوحد الأهداف وتتضافر الجهود وأن يؤدى كل دوره المرسوم له بعناية..وكلما زاد تفاعل الأعضاء مع بعضهم وكلما زادت مساحة الإبداع والإبتكار وكلما كان العمل بروح الفريق كلما نجح المنتدى فى أن يحافظ على أعضاءه ..وكلما إجتذب أقلام جديدة للتسجيل بالمنتدى..
بس أنا حاسس إنك عندك إجابة نموذجية يا دكتور مصطفى فلو سمحت لا تبخل بها علينا
وكل سنة وإنت بألف خير
وشكرا لريهام على موضوعها الجميل
ومن دواعى سرورى أن أكون ضيفا عليه للمرة الثانية..


انت منورنا يا أحمد و ربنا يجمعنا دايماً على خير

سؤالان يوجههما اسكندراني...... أحدهما لـ د/ مصطفى و الآخر لأحد أعضاء المنتدى..فما هما؟

سؤال للدكتور مصطفى 
اعرف ان لك صداقات كثيره باعضاء تركوا المنتدى واعرف انها صداقات جميله 
كيف تنمى صداقاتك وعلاقاتك المتميزة بالاخرين ؟ وكيف تحافظ عليها وقت الازمات ؟.

صداقاتي بأعضاء تركوا المنتدى هي بالفعل صداقات جميلة ولكنها ليست كثيرة أما عن تنمية الصداقات وجعلها صداقات متميزة فذلك لأني بقدر الإمكان أحاول أن أعمل قدر الإمكان بقول الرسول الكريم عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام مامعناه (أحب لأخيك ماتحب لنفسك) هذا هو سر الحفاظ على الصداقات ولا أخفيك سراً أن صداقاتي الحقة على وجه العموم قليلة جدا أما دائرة المعارف فنستطيع أن نقول أنها كبيرة إلى حد ما ,,, وطالما استطعت أن أصنف بصورة صحيحة الصديق من غيره فيمكنني بسهولة الحفاظ على تلك الصداقة 

أما سؤالك كيف تحافظ على الصداقات وقت الأزمات .. فقد توقفت أمامه كثيرا .. لأنني احترت أي أزمات تقصد فنوهية الأزمات كثيرة ولكن طالما بدأت السؤال عن أع1اء تركوا المنتدى فسأفترض أنك تقصد الأزمات التي تتعلق بالمننتدى والتي ربما كانت السبب في ابتعادهم ... ببساطة للحفاظ على الصداقة في وقت كهذا ماعلي إلا قول الحق فقط والنصيحة المخلصة سواء كان الصديق على حص أو كان مخطئاًَ أو كان مضخماً للأمور .. ولا أربط أبداً بين استمرار الصداقة وبقاء الصديق في المنتدى وإن كنت أحاول بين وقت وآخر أن أعيد الصديق الذي أشعر انه سيفيد إلى المنتدى وأحياناً أنجح وأجياناً لا 

سؤال للعضو ابن طيبه 
ماهو سبب عشقك للتاريخ المصرى ؟ 

ابن طيبة: ان تبدأ طفولتك و انت تطالع يومياً اثراً بحجم الاهرامات ... تجري حافي القدمين تُلهِبَ حرارة الصحراء قدميك لتختبيء خلف احد الاحجار الواقعة في حرم الاهرامات و ابو الهول و انت تلهو مع رفاقك بلعبة الاستغماية ... تتابع ضوء الشمس و هو يتسلل علي وجه ابو الهول صباحاً في استحياء حتي ينحسر عنه عند الغروب ...... تتلمس بدنه الذي اصابته الشيخوخة و عوامل التعرية و محاولات هيئة الاثار المستميتة لعلاجه ... حتي يظهر لنا بمظهره المهيب هذا ....تطالع الآبار في كل مكان ... و تجول بخيالك كيف كان أجدادنا من الاف السنين يرتون من هذه الآبار عند إنحسار مياه الفيضان 
اقول أن تبدأ طفولتك و انت تطالع هذه الاثار .... تنغرس في وجدانك كل معاني الشموخ و الإباء .... قليل منا من يشعر بذلك و يتعامل مع هذه الاثار بمثل هذه الحساسية و الحب الذي تشعر احياناً انه حب متبادل بين طرفين لا من طرف واحد هو انت 
كثيرا ما اتحسس هذه الاحجار فيسري هذا التيار الذي يهز كياني هزا – دعوني اصف لكم هذه الشعور او دعوني اشبهه بالتيار الذي يسري في جسد احدكم عندما يلمس يد معشوقته للمرة الاولي ... هذا هو اقرب احساس لما اشعر به عندما المس احجار ابو الهول او الاهرامات او المعابد المتناثرة هنا و هناك – عندها ينساب من هذه الاحجار فيض من صفحات التاريخ تتجسد كما تتجسد الشخوص في احلامنا و كانك تشاهد فيلما سينمائيا
*لهذا اخي نادر اعشق التاريخ*
*دمت بالف خير* 


تعليق بسيط من د/ مصطفى على تلك الكلمات:

-الخداع.. أعتبره من أسوأ الصفات التي يمكن أن تكون موجودة لدي شخص ولا أتسامح ابداً مع من يخادع عن عمد

-التسامح.. قيمة كبيرة وصفة من أفضل الصفات ولكن هل نستطيع أن نتسامح من أساء إلينا .. يختلف ذلك بالنسبة لي على حسب درجة الإساءة ودرجة قرب الشخص المسئ ....

-الإحترام.. قيمة مفقودة لدى الشعب المصرى فقد أصبح صعيرنا لايحترم الكبير وأصبح معظم الشعب المصرى لايحترم النظام العام فعلى سبيل المثال نظام المرور لايحترم .. الوقوف في صف للحصول على خدمة ما أو سلعة ما لايحترم .. المواعيد لاتحترم وغيرها الكثير والكثير ربما تكون هذه الأمثلة عادية ويراها الكثيرون غير مؤثرة .. دعيني أضرب مثالاً على عدم احترام غالبية الشعب المصرى للنظام أيا كان 
في الأيام الأخيرة سافرت في رحلة عمل سريعة إلى دبي .. وأثناء رحلة العودة أكد كابتن الطائرة على ضرورة غلق أجهزة الهاتف المحمول طوال الرحلة كونها نؤثر على الأجهزة الملاحية بالطائرة ... وبعد إقلاع الطائرة واستقرارها في الجو فوجئت بثلاث مممن هم في محيط رؤيتي بفتحون الهواتف المحمولة ويكبون سماعات الأذن وكأن الأمر لايعنيهم .. وعندما تحدثت مع أحدهم كاد أن يشتبك معي وكان تعليقه هو ومن حوله (سيبها على الله) لا أدري هل أمرنا الله بذلك؟؟!! لم أستسلم للأمر وطلبت رئيس طاقم الضيافة بالطائرة الذى حاول معهم ولكنهم لم يستجيبوا ايضاً .. فأضررت على أن يقوم رئيس الطاقم بإخطار قائد الطائرة وأن يحرر محضراً لهؤلاء الركاب داخل الطائرة على أن يسلم لشرطة المطار فور وصول الطائرة بسلامة الله.. هنا فقط وعندما وصلت الأمور إلى هذا الحد قام الجميع بإغلاق هواتفهم المحمولة 
بالله عليك هل هناك أمل في تقدم شعب يفتقد قيمة الاحترام ؟؟؟؟ 


تعليق بسيط من اسكندراني على تلك الكلمات:

-المؤامرة.. الحمد لله رب العالمين انا دائما اضع هذه الاية الكريمة نصب عينى وعلى يقين تاااااااااااااااااااااام منها 
‏{‏وَلاَ يَحِيقُ المَكْرُ السَّيِّئُ إِلاَّ بِأَهْلِهِ}
عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال‏:‏ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏" ثلاث هن رواجع على أهلها، المكر، والنكث، والبغي، ثم تلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏( ‏يا أيهاالناس إنما بغيكم على أنفسكم‏ ) ، ‏‏( ‏ولا يحيق المكر السيء إلا بأهله‏)‏‏(‏فاطر الآية 43‏)‏‏( ‏ومن نكث فإنما ينكث على نفسه‏)‏‏(‏الفتح الآية 10‏)‏ ‏"‏‏.‏
المؤامرة هى على اصحابها

و الله معك كل الحق اسكندراني و أصلاً من يفكر بأسلوب المؤامرة دوما هو إنسان تفكيره غير سوي فيري في الناس كل عيوبه و يعتقد ان الكل متآمرون مثله

-الخيانة.. نفس الحديث السابق 
‏‏( ‏ومن نكث فإنما ينكث على نفسه‏)(‏الفتح الآية 10‏)‏

-الصفاء..دى حاله تبدا من داخل الانسان 
عندما يجد الصفاء الداخلى ينعكس على ظاهره 
وعلشان يبقى فى صفاء داهلى لازم يكون عنده رضا 
وعلشان يكون عنده رضا لازم يكون عنده يقين 
وعلشان يكون عنده يقين لازم يكون عندها ثقه ان للكون خالق يدبر اموره 
قال تبارك وتعالى:
(إِنَّا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَاهُ بِقَدَرٍ* وَمَا أَمْرُنَا إِلَّا وَاحِدَةٌ كَلَمْحٍ بِالْبَصَرِ). [القمر: 49- 50].


نختتم لقاءنا بكلمات من د/ مصطفى و اسكندراني...فماذا سيقولا؟؟

أقول إنه مهما ابتعدت عن أبناء مصر إلا أنني دوما أعود فمن منا لايعود غلى بيته؟؟ أدام الله الود والاحترام بين جميع أعضاء المنتدى

شكرا لك اختى العزيزة بوكى 
وكل سنة وحضرتك وكل الاخوة بخير 
ويارب متجمعين دائما بخير.


د/ مصطفى و اسكندراني أشكر لكما تواجدكما العطر معي في لقاء صحبة رمضانية 
حقيقي أسعدني تواجدكما و إستجابتكما للمشاركة معي و كل عام و أنتما بصحة و سلام
و ألقاكم دوماً على خير

الشكر لك بوكي على اختيارك لي في هذه الأمسية وقد سعدت كثيراً بصحبتك وصحبة أخي العزيز اسكندراني في هذا اللقاء وكل عام والجميع بخير



أخواني و أخواتي إلى الملتقي يوم الأربعاء القادم 
مع ضيفين من أبناء مصر في صحبة رمضانية

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا بحجز مكان بس في الصحبة
ولي عودة 
 :Cool:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*سلام الله عليكم جميعا*

بوكي
دكتور مصطفى
استاذ نادر

أستاذ احمد
أستاذ معتز

 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f: 


كل واحد وردة اهو  ::  :: 

أبدأ ببوكي ..بشكرك جدا على الحوار الجميل
و الأسئلة اللي فعلا بتقربنا من بعض جدا

دكتور مصطفى..اجاباتك..مش مفاجاة،، لأني بعتبر نفسي شخص قريب لحضرتك و اعرفك كويس على المستوى الشخصي
و ان كانت فرصة طيبة ان اعضاء المنتدى يعرفوك بطريقة اقرب

ملاحظتك على موضوع التليفون المحمول في محلها تماما..معظمنا بيقلل جدا من نسبة الخطر في حاجات كتير..و بيحصل بعدها ما لا يحمد عقباه

دكتور مصطفى..شكرا لك و لردك و لشخصك الطيب  :f: 


أستاذ نادر..قمة الذوق  :f: 

اجاباتك يا استاذ نادر قربتك جدا..و مكنتش ابدا بعيدة عن تصوري لشخصك

كلمات جميلة

و اجملها..لما سالت نفسك.لية موقف واحد سئ..يضيع 100 موقف جميل!!!!!!

سؤال..ميسئلوش غير شخص محب للآخرين 

كل التحية مني استاذ نادر  :f: 


أستاذ معتز  :f:   أستاذ احمد  :f: 


يعلم الله كم التقدير و المحبة اللي بحملهم لكم..و مع كل سطر من قلمكم..بجد بستفيد

شكرا لوجودكم الجميل  :f:   :f:

----------


## د. أمل

عزيزتى .. " ريهام " ..

        لا أريد تكرار كلامى و رأيى فى حواراتك و اختيارك لضيوفك فى كل مرة ..

  فدائماً يحالفك التوفيق ..

  دمتِ موفقة عزيزتى .. لتسعدينا بحواراتك الدافئة ..


     فاليوم اخترتِ أخوين فاضلين .. يحظيان بتقدير و احترام الجميع ..




      أخواى الكريمان  " دكتور مصطفى و اسكندرانى " ..

       سعدت بحواركما الراقى .. أدام الله صداقتكما ..

       و جمعكما على الخير دائماً ..




          أخى الفاضل .. " الدكتور مصطفى " ..

             كل رمضان و أنت بخير .. 

      لماذا هذه الندرة فى المشاركات و المواضيع ..؟ 

    صحيح أن مثل هذه المواضيع الحوارية تقربنا أكثر و تعرفنا على شخصيات الأعضاء عن قرب .. و لكن ليس بمقدار ما نعرفه من خلال المواضيع و المشاركات ..

     فأتمنى أن أرى لك من المواضيع و المشاركات ما يعرفنا عليك أكثر .. خاصة أنا و أمثالى من الأعضاء الجدد - إن جاز التعبير - فمنذ بدأت مشاركاتى فى المنتدى لم أجد لك موضوعاً واحداً ..

    و رجاء أخير .. المداومة على حل المسابقة القرآنية الأسبوعية .. لأنها تستغرق وقتاً فى البحث .. و قد ظللت وحدى أقوم بحلها لفترة طويلة .. حتى لا تتوقف .. 

  لك منى كل التقدير و الاحترام ..




        أخى الفاضل .. " إسكندرانى " ..

             كل سنة و أنت بكل خير ..

         مايسترو المنتدى الرمضانى .. 

         بصراحة .. بدأت مؤخراً فقط التعرف على بعض موضوعاتك و مشاركاتك ..

        خاصة بعد النشاط و المجهود الكبير الذى بذلته و بدا واضحاً فى هذا الشهر الكريم .. ربنا يبارك لك و يبارك فيك ..

       و لماذا لا يكون مثل هذه المسابقات شهرياً مثلاً .. بدلاً من رمضان فقط .. 

  لأن البعض يقلل من نشاطه فى المنتدى خلال شهر رمضان .. و البعض الآخر ينقطع عن المنتدى طوال الشهر ..


        دمت سمحاً ودوداً .. و لك منى كل التقدير و الاحترام ..



    تقبل الله منا و منكم الصيام و القيام و صالح الأعمال ..

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف شكر يا بوكي علي الحلقة الجميلة دي و الاسئلة التي تنم عن ذكاء و براعة* 

*استاذنا دكتور مصطفي اعرفه قبل ان التقيه في الاسكندرية و كما يقولون لا فرق بين دكتور مصطفي الذي اقرا له* 
*و دكتور مصطفي الذي قابلته انسان في منتهي الود و الرصانة و الادب و الاحترام من الناس اللي بيتقال عليهم اول ما تشوفه ترتاحله*
*عجبني جدا جدا جدا كللامك عن الاحترام*

*اخي و حبيبي في الله نادر*
*طبعا مهما قلت عنك مش هاوفيك حقك*
*انا بس عايز اقولكم حاجة الكتير منكم ما يعرفهاش*
*اخونا نادر لما بنروح الاسكندرية بيبقي شايلنا من علي الارض شيل*
*ربنا يديم علينا نعمة الحب في الله* 
**

----------


## سوما

*ريهام ,, مهندسة بجد فى لقاءاتك وصحبتك الرمضانية ,,
هايلة فى اختيار الأصحاب ,, وبجد أحلى صحبة بتكون معاكى ,, تسلم ايدك 
أ. نادر ,, مساء الورد ياأجمد أسكندرانى فى مصر كلها ,,
فعلا شخصيتك بحترمها كل يوم أكتر وأكتر ,, وبجد حضرتك من الشخصيات اللى مبسوطة انى اتعرفت عليها من المنتدى ,,
وسؤالك لأبن طيبة عجبنى اوى لأنى شخصياً كان نفسي اعرف اجابته ,, 
والغريب كمان سألت سؤال كنت لسه بسأله لنفسي امبارح ,,
ليه موقف واحد وحش ممكن يضيع 100 او حتى كل المواقف الحلوة ؟؟!!
اتمنى لك كل العافية وترى السعادة دائماً فى عيون بناتك القمرات ,, وتفرح بيهم دايماااااااااا ..
د. مصطفى ,, كلماتك قربتنى أكتر من شخصية حضرتك ,,
ولكنى توفقت قليلاً أمام جملة "والحياة بلا أصدقاء صعبة جدا ولكنها ليست مستحيلة"
أعتقد انها صعب اوى لما يختفى الاصدقاء من حياتنا ,, لأنها هتنفتقد عنصر مهم اوى وضلع مهم ومش هتبقى حياة بالمعنى الحقيقي ..!!
حقيقى ,, استمتعت بصحبتك و بمعرفتى بشخصية جديرة بالأحترام والتقدير ,, وحضرتك أجمد اسكندرانى كمان ..
دمت بكل خير وعافية ..
رمضان كريم ,, ومجتمعين مع أحلى صحبة دايماااااا :*

----------


## Dr_rehab

*

أحييكى يا بوكى على موضوعك الرائع

اللى فعلا بيجمع الأحباب كلهم فى مكان واحد

الأستاذ الاسكندرانى عمدتنا .... نادر

الدكتور المحترم د/ مصطفى

كل عام و حضراتكم بخير

حقيقى انا فخورة بكونى اسكندرانيه ... و بوجود أشخاص محترمين زيكوا من اسكندريه

و لازم الواحد طبعا يقول اللى له و اللى عليه

على المستوى الشخصى

انا مانكرش مساعده الدكتور مصطفى ليه فى ابحاثى و دراستى

كدكتور ضليع فى الكمبيوتر

و ماقدرش انسى وقوف اسكندرانى جنبى فى كتير من المواقف الانسانيه

حقيقى كنت لما بحس ان الدنيا بتضيق بيه

بلاقى كل العون و الاهتمام

و أقول الدنيا لسه بخير

و يمكن دى من الصداقات النادرة الوفيه

اللى عبر المنتديات




أخلص و أرق تحياتى*

----------


## اليمامة

حوار رائع كالعادة يا ريهام
وف كل مرة بتتفوقى على نفسك فى إدارته بتلقائية ومهارة
ربنا يخليكى لينا يارب..
دكتور مصطفى..يمكن لم يسعفنى الحظ لأعرف حضرتك من زاوية أكثر قرب ولكنى اليوم أعتقد إنى عملت كدا ولو شوية
شخصية هادية ..محترمة..وثرية..
آراء حضرتك كانت محل إعجاب منى ..ولكن.. الحياة فى نظرى بدون أصدقاء ليست مستحيلة فعلاً..هتتعاش ولكن بألم ووحدة وتقوقع..ودى مفردات لا تتناسب والحياة عموماً..لكن ما باليد حيلة عندما يصبح هذا الحال وإن الحياة بوحدتها أحسن ميت مرة من صديق غادر مثلاً..أو غير موجود من الأصل..والحياة خدته..
كلام حضرتك وسؤالك عن الإدارة ولماذا يعم الصمت منتدانا لفت إنتباهى ومعناه إنك بتدخل القاعة ..ليه بقى موش باشوف لحضرتك أى نشاط فيها؟
جرب..يمكن تلاقى تفاعل كويس...
أنا معاك إن المستوى الثقافى شوية قل..موش عايزة أقول متدنى..وخاصة النظرة الموضوعية فى الرد والتناول على المطروح..يعنى التجاوب ميبقاش مجرد تسوية أو حتى إعتراض وخلاص..أنا معاك فى وجود الظاهرة دى وطبعاً الأسباب ليها موجودة وموش على مستوى منتدى أبناء مصر ولكن على مستوى الواقع الثقافى المصرى والعربى كله..ومع ذلك ابناء مصر أفضل من منتديات كتيرة جداً على المستوى الثقافى والإجتماعى..
إنما وظيفتنا يا دكتور ماتنفعش تكون مجرد متلقيين ومشاركين بحسب جودة الموضوع من عدمها..المفترض احنا شركاء فى المسئولية..يعنى حضرتك تنزل بفكرك وموضوعاتك وتقّوم ما يحتاج لتقويم وليس الإطلالة ..مجرد إطلالة وحسرة..
الكلام دا موش باخصصه لحضرتك دا باقوله على العموم لكل الناس اللى بتقول مابقاش فيه حاجة تستاهل..الكلام مبقاش له جدوى..
وكمان النظرة دى بتعمل فرق بين العضو والمشرف..لأنها بتلغى ميزة التعاون وبتقرر مسئوليات على المشرف ممكن تكون موش فى إمكانه..فى حين إن مسئولية العضو  مع المشرف متداخلة لدرجة التماهى..لابد من التشابك يا دكتور مصطفى ..
أستاذى العزيز جداً نادر
طبعاً انت عارف أنا مقدرشى أعبر بوضوح تام عن مكانتك عندى لأنى موش هاعرف خالص..
وهاعرف إزاى وإنت اللى عملته معايا ومع أى عضو جديد مايتحكيش فى كلمتين
يا جماعة أستاذ نادر إنسان مخلص جداً للمنتدى دا ..بيحتوى الأعضاءبالحب والنفس الطويل..
بيعمل فى صمت..بيشجع فى صمت..
حقيقى هو فخر وركيزة أمن وأمان لمنتدى أبناء مصر..
كلامك طبعاً كله لمساه..موش مجرد كلام على الشاشة لأن مواقف كتيرة حصلت وشوفتك بتتعامل فيها بأريحية وإحتواء..
صبر..وتقويم..
ومحاولة دائمة فى الحفاظ على شعرة ولو بسيطة..
كل اللى عمله معايا انه شافنى..شافنى بمعنى الإكتشاف..
وإدانى ثقة..وأطلقنى
وأنا إنطلقت والواحد تحت وطأة الثقة والتشجيع والناس اللى بتستحث فيه الحب والعمل تفتكروا يعنى هايعمل إيه غير كنافة؟
ههههههههههه
كنافة ملخبطة..شويةحب على إخلاص..على عمل..على صداقة وتفانى
وبرضو عملتلكوا كنافة..محدش يقدر ينكر
تحياتى الحارة وأمنياتى لكم جميعاً بالتوفيق
والله أكرم الأكرمين...

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> أنا بحجز مكان بس في الصحبة
> ولي عودة


منور يا أحمد و اتفضل كرسي مريح أهو في اول صف
المهم بس ترجع مش زي العادة  :: 




> *سلام الله عليكم جميعا*
> 
> بوكي
>     
> كل واحد وردة اهو 
> 
> أبدأ ببوكي ..بشكرك جدا على الحوار الجميل
> و الأسئلة اللي فعلا بتقربنا من بعض جدا
> شكرا لوجودكم الجميل


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازيك يا إيمان منورانا دايماً..الف شكر على الوردة يا قمر
العفو على ايه الشكر لكم لتواجدكم و تفاعلكم الجميل

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> عزيزتى .. " ريهام " ..
> 
>         لا أريد تكرار كلامى و رأيى فى حواراتك و اختيارك لضيوفك فى كل مرة ..
> 
>   فدائماً يحالفك التوفيق ..
> 
> دمتِ موفقة عزيزتى .. لتسعدينا بحواراتك الدافئة ..
> 
> فاليوم اخترتِ أخوين فاضلين .. يحظيان بتقدير و احترام الجميع ..
> ...


dawdaw بجد بكون سعيدة بردودك الجميلة 
ربنا يخليكي و الف شكر على كلامك الرقيق 

ربنا يتقبل منا جميعاً و يبلغنا ليلة القدر و يكتبنامن عتقائها




> *الف شكر يا بوكي علي الحلقة الجميلة دي و الاسئلة التي تنم عن ذكاء و براعة* 
> 
> *ربنا يديم علينا نعمة الحب في الله* 
> **


ازيك يا ابن طيبة منور
يا رب يخليك،، العفو على ايه
يا فندم ده من بعض ما عندكم و سعيدة برأيك  :f: 

يا رب اللهم آمين و ربنا يجمعنا دايماً على الخير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليمكم ورحمة الله 
بوكي العزيزة 

اسمحي لي أن أبدأ بالرد عليك
فكل الشكر لن يوفيك حقك على هذه الصحبة الجميلة 
دمت بخير

----------


## drmustafa

> أنا بحجز مكان بس في الصحبة
> ولي عودة


اهلا بيك أحمد في الصحبة 
في انتظار عودتك 

كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## drmustafa

> [CENTER]*سلام الله عليكم جميعا*
> 
> بوكي
> دكتور مصطفى
> استاذ نادر
> 
> أستاذ احمد
> أستاذ معتز
> 
> ...


أشكرك إيمان على تواجدك وردك الطيب 

بس قبل ما نسى ادهم وسلمى محتاجنلك النهاردة من 11 إلى 12 بالليل
اوعي تسيبيهم وتيجى المنتدى وخصوصا عند بوكي 

كل سنة وانت طيبة

----------


## drmustafa

> [COLOR="purple"][SIZE="5"][FONT="Arial"]
> 
>       أخواى الكريمان  " دكتور مصطفى و اسكندرانى " ..
> 
>        سعدت بحواركما الراقى .. أدام الله صداقتكما ..
> 
>        و جمعكما على الخير دائماً ..
> 
> 
> ...


الأخت الفاضلة dawdaw

اولا كل سنة وانت طيبة 
ندرة المشركات والمواضيع لها أسباب كثيرة منها ابتعادي فترات غن المنتدى ... للانشغال بالعمل احيانا واحينا أخرى تكون الحالة الذهنية والنفسية لاتسمح بالمشاركة 

غريب أن تصفي نفسك بأنك من الأعضاء الجدد وانت معنا منذ أكتوبر 2007 (على فكرة اسبقك في التسجيل بسنة أو أكثر قليللاً)

أما كونك لم ترين لي موضوعاً منذ تسجيلك بالمنتدى فهو أيضاَ غير صحيح فبالرغم من قلة المواضيع التي كتبتها إلا أن ثلاثة منها بعد تاريخ تسجيلك

ففي يناير 2010 هناك هذا الموضوع

أخطاء شائعة في تربية أطفالنا

وفي يوليو 2008 هناك هذا الموضوع 

الفشل مصطلح خاطئ لشئ لاوجود له

وفي يونيو 2008 هناك هذا الموضوع 

هل تتحدث إلى نفسك اطئن أنت لست مجنوناً

كما تريم كلها بعد أكتوبر 2007 تاريخ تسجيلك .. ربما تكون قلة مواضيعي هي التى جعلتك لاتلاحظينها 
عموما أعترف أني مقصر في حق المنتدى 
وسأحاول أن أشارك أكثر
أما بخصوص المسابقة القرآنية فأنا أحاول بقدر الإمكان المشاركة فيها والاستفادة منها وشكرا على اهتمامك بها

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
وكل سنة وانت طيبة

----------


## drmustafa

> *الف شكر يا بوكي علي الحلقة الجميلة دي و الاسئلة التي تنم عن ذكاء و براعة* 
> 
> *استاذنا دكتور مصطفي اعرفه قبل ان التقيه في الاسكندرية و كما يقولون لا فرق بين دكتور مصطفي الذي اقرا له* 
> *و دكتور مصطفي الذي قابلته انسان في منتهي الود و الرصانة و الادب و الاحترام من الناس اللي بيتقال عليهم اول ما تشوفه ترتاحله*
> *عجبني جدا جدا جدا كللامك عن الاحترام*


أخي الحيبب معتز 
أشهد الله أني أحبك فيه

أسعددتني كثيرا كلماتك الطيبة 
دمت بكل خير وسعادة

----------


## drmustafa

> *د. مصطفى ,, كلماتك قربتنى أكتر من شخصية حضرتك ,,
> ولكنى توفقت قليلاً أمام جملة "والحياة بلا أصدقاء صعبة جدا ولكنها ليست مستحيلة"
> أعتقد انها صعب اوى لما يختفى الاصدقاء من حياتنا ,, لأنها هتنفتقد عنصر مهم اوى وضلع مهم ومش هتبقى حياة بالمعنى الحقيقي ..!!
> حقيقى ,, استمتعت بصحبتك و بمعرفتى بشخصية جديرة بالأحترام والتقدير ,, وحضرتك أجمد اسكندرانى كمان ..
> دمت بكل خير وعافية ..
> رمضان كريم ,, ومجتمعين مع أحلى صحبة دايماااااا :[/COLOR]*


أهلا وسهلا بيك مهندسة وسام في الصحبة
أشكرك على رأيك الطيب

وكل سنة وانت طيبة

----------


## drmustafa

> *
> 
> أحييكى يا بوكى على موضوعك الرائع
> 
> اللى فعلا بيجمع الأحباب كلهم فى مكان واحد
> 
> الأستاذ الاسكندرانى عمدتنا .... نادر
> 
> الدكتور المحترم د/ مصطفى
> ...


أهلا وسهلا بك د. رحاب 
نورت الصحبة
كل سنة وانت طيبة

----------


## drmustafa

الأخت الفاضلة ندى الياسمين (اليمامة)
ومن غير اقتباس من المشاركة لانى حارد عيها علىى بعضها مش جزء جزء 

الاول سؤالك ليه مش باشرك في القاعة ممكن يبقى ليه مشاركاتي وموضوعاتي قليلة في المنتدى على وجه العموم 
زي ماقلت قبل كدة مشغوليات العمل والحياة واحياناً الحالة النفسية والذهنية 

وأضيف 
إنني لست كاتباً محترفاً يعني اقدر اكتب وقت ما اقرر لكتب لا ,, موضوعاتي ممكن تكون انعكاس لتجارب شخصية أو مواقف قابلتها وعموما مش باعرف اكتب حاجة إلا لما أشغعر ان حيكون فيها فايدة للمتلقي ، وعلى فكرة ممكن بعد ماتيجي فكرة الموضوع تمر شهور كثيرة لغاية ماير النور في المنتدى - إن رآه

مش عارف ازاي فهمتي من كلامي اني باعمل فرق بين المشرف والعضو بالعكس انا من اكثر المنادين بعكس ذلك فانا ارى انهلافرق بين الاثنين 

وكمان انا معاك في ان مسئولية المشرف والعضو متشابكة نحو المنتدى 

والأعمال الإيجابية التي يمكن أن يقوم بها العضو نحو المنتدى بخلاف المشاركات كثيرة .. وربما يكون لي الشرف ببعض مثل هذه الإعمال الإيجابية

أشكرك كثيرا على حضورك 
وكل سنة وانت طيبة

----------


## اليمامة

> الأخت الفاضلة ندى الياسمين (اليمامة)
> ومن غير اقتباس من المشاركة لانى حارد عيها علىى بعضها مش جزء جزء 
> 
> الاول سؤالك ليه مش باشرك في القاعة ممكن يبقى ليه مشاركاتي وموضوعاتي قليلة في المنتدى على وجه العموم 
> زي ماقلت قبل كدة مشغوليات العمل والحياة واحياناً الحالة النفسية والذهنية 
> 
> وأضيف 
> إنني لست كاتباً محترفاً يعني اقدر اكتب وقت ما اقرر لكتب لا ,, موضوعاتي ممكن تكون انعكاس لتجارب شخصية أو مواقف قابلتها وعموما مش باعرف اكتب حاجة إلا لما أشغعر ان حيكون فيها فايدة للمتلقي ، وعلى فكرة ممكن بعد ماتيجي فكرة الموضوع تمر شهور كثيرة لغاية ماير النور في المنتدى - إن رآه
> 
> ...


أنا آسفة يا دكتور مصطفى
لأنه واضح إن مشاركتى اللى كان غرضها الترحيب بيك نقلت بدون ما أقصد إنطباع سلبى..
أنا آسفة جداً يا فندم..
أنا لقيتها فرصة إنى أتكلم بشكل عام فى النقطة دى واللى أثرها الحوار..
كل سنة وحضرتك بألف خير

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> أشكرك إيمان على تواجدك وردك الطيب 
> 
> بس قبل ما نسى ادهم وسلمى محتاجنلك النهاردة من 11 إلى 12 بالليل
> اوعي تسيبيهم وتيجى المنتدى وخصوصا عند بوكي 
> 
> كل سنة وانت طيبة


و انت طيب يا دوك.. :f: 

على كده عرفت اكيد ان الكهربا هتقطع عندك ان شاء الله في نفس التوقيت..انا بقول تنزل تشرب شاي في اي كافيه..و ترجع بعد السحور ان شاء الله  ::  :: 

و الله انا خايفة منك يا دوك  ::

----------


## drmustafa

> أنا آسفة يا دكتور مصطفى
> لأنه واضح إن مشاركتى اللى كان غرضها الترحيب بيك نقلت بدون ما أقصد إنطباع سلبى..
> أنا آسفة جداً يا فندم..
> أنا لقيتها فرصة إنى أتكلم بشكل عام فى النقطة دى واللى أثرها الحوار..
> كل سنة وحضرتك بألف خير


لاداعي للأسف أبداً أختي العزيزة 
 فلا أسف بين الأخوة  وأنت بحق أخت عزيزة
ربما أكون أنا الذي أخطأت فهم مداخلتك 
لك مني خالص الود والاحترام والقتدير
وكل سنة وانت طيبة

----------


## د. أمل

> الأخت الفاضلة dawdaw
> 
> اولا كل سنة وانت طيبة 
> ندرة المشركات والمواضيع لها أسباب كثيرة منها ابتعادي فترات غن المنتدى ... للانشغال بالعمل احيانا واحينا أخرى تكون الحالة الذهنية والنفسية لاتسمح بالمشاركة 
> 
> غريب أن تصفي نفسك بأنك من الأعضاء الجدد وانت معنا منذ أكتوبر 2007 (على فكرة اسبقك في التسجيل بسنة أو أكثر قليللاً)
> 
> أما كونك لم ترين لي موضوعاً منذ تسجيلك بالمنتدى فهو أيضاَ غير صحيح فبالرغم من قلة المواضيع التي كتبتها إلا أن ثلاثة منها بعد تاريخ تسجيلك
> 
> ...






    أخى الفاضل " دكتور مصطفى " ..

        شكراً على روابط المواضيع .. فمن عناوينهم أستشعر مدى عمقهم و أهميتهم ..  خاصة أنى دائمة التحدث إلى نفسى ..

    أخى الكريم .. أعتبر نفسى من الأعضاء الجدد لأنى لا أذكر متى و لماذا سجلت فى المنتدى .. من المؤكد أنه كان أثناء البحث عن شىء ما لا أذكره ..
 و لولا رسائل المنتدى التى تصلنى على بريدى الإلكترونى كل فترة لم أكن لأتذكر اشتراكى فيه ..

  و بدأت مشاركاتى الفعلية و متابعته فى نهاية 2009 تقريباً ..

     و كل سنة و أنت طيب ..
      اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر و اجعلنا من عتقاء شهرك الكريم ..

----------


## R17E

صحبة خير بإذن الله , جمعنا الله و إياكم علي الخير و الطاعة 
دكتور مصطفي و إسكندراني سعيد أنا بالتعرف بالتعرف اليكم أدام الله عليكم نعمته
و الشكر للفاضله ريهام التي أتاحت الفرصه .
كل عام و انتم بخير و رمضان كريم

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *ريهام ,, مهندسة بجد فى لقاءاتك وصحبتك الرمضانية ,,
> هايلة فى اختيار الأصحاب ,, وبجد أحلى صحبة بتكون معاكى ,, تسلم ايدك 
> رمضان كريم ,, ومجتمعين مع أحلى صحبة دايماااااا :*


 منورانا يا سوما دايماً
ربنا يخليكي يا قمر 
و ربنا يجمعنا في الخير دايماً و عقبال كل سنة و احنا مع بعض
تسلمي ..الله أكرم




> *
> 
> أحييكى يا بوكى على موضوعك الرائع
> 
> اللى فعلا بيجمع الأحباب كلهم فى مكان واحد
> 
> أخلص و أرق تحياتى*


أهلاً بك د/ رحاب منورة الصحبة
الف شكر لك ربنا يكربمك 
و سعيدة برأيك و كل سنة و انت طيبة و رمضان كريم




> حوار رائع كالعادة يا ريهام
> وف كل مرة بتتفوقى على نفسك فى إدارته بتلقائية ومهارة
> ربنا يخليكى لينا يارب..
> تحياتى الحارة وأمنياتى لكم جميعاً بالتوفيق
> والله أكرم الأكرمين...


ندى الجميلة منورة الصحبة
يا رب يخليكي الرائع تواجدك بجد و مشاركتك دايماً معانا
تسلمي يا ندى و بجد مش عارفة أشكرك ازاي على كلامك الجميل ده ربنا يبارك لك 
و كل رمضان و إحنا متجمعين مع بعض ان شاء الله 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## drmustafa

> صحبة خير بإذن الله , جمعنا الله و إياكم علي الخير و الطاعة 
> دكتور مصطفي و إسكندراني سعيد أنا بالتعرف بالتعرف اليكم أدام الله عليكم نعمته
> و الشكر للفاضله ريهام التي أتاحت الفرصه .
> كل عام و انتم بخير و رمضان كريم


أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم
أسعدنا تواجدك معنا في الصحبة 
كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> بوكي العزيزة 
> 
> اسمحي لي أن أبدأ بالرد عليك
> فكل الشكر لن يوفيك حقك على هذه الصحبة الجميلة 
> دمت بخير


 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

ربنا يخليك يا دكتور ده انت منورني بجد و منورنا كلنا 

و انا اللي بشكرك على قبولك الدعوة و تواجدك معنا في الصحبة الرمضانية لهذا العام 

و يا رب دايماً رمضان يجمعنا و كل سنة و انت بصحة و سلام

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> صحبة خير بإذن الله , جمعنا الله و إياكم علي الخير و الطاعة 
> دكتور مصطفي و إسكندراني سعيد أنا بالتعرف بالتعرف اليكم أدام الله عليكم نعمته
> و الشكر للفاضله ريهام التي أتاحت الفرصه .
> كل عام و انتم بخير و رمضان كريم


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يااااه ازيك يا محمد انت فينك .....حمد الله على السلامة و كل سنة و انت بصحة و سلام
العفو على ايه ده أنا سعيدة بمشاركتك ديه و يا رب دايماً نتجمع في الخير و للخير

ربنا يتقبل منا صالح الأعمال 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

اختى العزيزة 
بوكى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

وكل سنة وانتى والاسرة الكريمة بخير 



قبل ان ابدا فى الرد 

يجب ان اتوجه لك بالشكر على هذا الموضوع الجميل 

وفكرته الرائعة 

الذى يجمع الاصدقاء  ويقرب بين الجميع 

واشكرك على مجهودك الرائع فى ادارته 

وتعبك فى تجميع الاسئلة والاجابات وتوجيه الجميع 

واشكرك مرة اخرى على استضافتى فى احد حلقاته 

مع صديق عزيز اكن له كل التقدير والاحترام 

شكرا لى يا بوكى 

وجزاك الله كل خير  على نيتك 

فى تجميع ولم شمل اسرة ابناء مصر كلها 

لك منى دائما خالص التقدير والاحترام 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أنا بحجز مكان بس في الصحبة
> ولي عودة





*

اخى العزيز
احمد صلاح 
ارق  تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا لك على وجودك المتميز 
وشرف لى وجودك

وربنا يجزيك كل خير على مجهودك فى هذا الصرح  الجميل 

ويارب دائما متجمعين 

فى ابناء مصر  ومع ابناء مصر 

دمت بخير 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *سلام الله عليكم جميعا*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أستاذ نادر..قمة الذوق 
> 
> اجاباتك يا استاذ نادر قربتك جدا..و مكنتش ابدا بعيدة عن تصوري لشخصك
> 
> ...





*

اختى العزيزة 
ايمان الشامى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



الف شكر على  كلامك الطيب الجميل 

واذا اتكلمنا على الذوق يبقى حضرتك اللى قمة من قمم الذوق 

جزاك الله كل خير 

وبالفعل اتعجب كل العجب من صداقة بنيت على الترابط و التوافق بين شخصين كائنا من كان

وفجاه 

تتحول كل الموده والاخوة والصداقة الى عداوه 

وليس خلاف 

تتحول الى عداوه وبغضاء وكراهية 

ننسى قول الله  سبحانه وتعالى فى سورة هود 

 "إن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات". 

لا نطيع الامر الالهى ونزداد تكبر وعظمة  بالاثم 

والله سبحانه وتعالى امرنا 

بكظم الغيظ والعفو والاحسان 

قال الله تعالى :

" والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين" .

وحتى فى الخلاف امرنا الله 

{ ادفع بالتي هي أحسن فإذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة كأنه ولي حميم }

للاسف الشديد 

لا نعرف ثقافة الاختلاف  ولكن نجيد بمهارة ثقافة الصراع المدمر 

شكرا اختى العزيزة على وجودك وحضورك المميز 

دمتى وابناءك الاعزاء بكل خير 

*

----------


## boukybouky

> *
> 
> اختى العزيزة 
> بوكى 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> وكل سنة وانتى والاسرة الكريمة بخير 
> 
> 
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اهلاااااا انت فينك يا اسكندراني حمد الله على السلامة 
يا رب يخليك و انت طيب و بخير و الف شكر لك على كلامك الرقيق

يا رب دايماً نتجمع في الخير و للخير
و الله انا نفسي الكل يتجمع و أكبر عدد يكون مع بعض 
حقيقي بكون سعيدة اوي لما بحس باللمة ديه 

يا رب كل غايب عن أبناء مصر يعود لها و نتجمع من تاني 
و نفضل مع بعض كلنا و ما نتفرق أبداً 
و يبعد عننا النفوس اللي بتفرقناو يكفينا شرهم

حقيقي اي تعب مش مهم و بيهون لما بشوف اللقاء بيخرج للنور بشكل جميل و الكل مبسوط

الف شكر لك و لدكتور مصطفى على تواجدكم في صحبة هذا العام

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## nova_n

الأخت بوكى

كل سنة وأنتى طيبة موضوع حوارى جميل
وطريقة حلوة لتقريب الأفكار وللتقرب من بعض الشخصيات
وملامحها العامة شكرا لكى

الاستاذ د مصطفى
اهلا بحضرتك وكنت مستمتعة بردودك وتعرفت من خلالها
على بعض جوانب من ملامح شخصيتك
أدام الله التواصل بين الجميع

الأستاذ القدير أسكندرانى

طبعا انا تعرفت على حضرتك من خلال فوازير نوفا والشحرورة
وبصراحة حضرتك انسان مساعد وطيب ومتسامح وروحك مرحة
ووجدت شخصيتك
قريبة مننا وكأنك خالى عمى يعنى حد قريب وبتحب المنتدى جدا
ربنا دايما يوفقك لعمل الخير ويجمعنا هنا دايما

كل سنة وأنتم طيبين

----------


## boukybouky

> الأخت بوكى
> 
> كل سنة وأنتى طيبة موضوع حوارى جميل
> وطريقة حلوة لتقريب الأفكار وللتقرب من بعض الشخصيات
> وملامحها العامة شكرا لكى
> 
> كل سنة وأنتم طيبين


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ازيك نوفا منورة الصحبة 
و كل سنة و انت طيبة و بصحة و سلام يا رب

يا رب يخليكي سعيدة برأيك و ربنا يقربنا كلنا لبعض و يجمعنا في الخير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## الشحرورة

*أختى الحبوبة بوكى بوكى
أخى الكريم د مصطفى
أستاذى الغالى الريس اسكندرانى

الله عليكى يا بوكى
انا عرفت ليه كل الناس بيحبوكى
عشان رقة قلبك وروعة مشاعرك
وفى الصحبة كل الناس هيهنوكى
بجد موضوع جميل يا قمر وبيجمع الاحباب
وندق على مشاعرنا الساكتة الباب
ونقول لاى بعاد وعناد
تعبنا من فاتورة الحساب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس خلاص
اما الدكتور مصطفى هو شخصية جميلة باين من الردود
لكن للأسف مكنش فى بينا تواصل قبل كده لكن هاتابع كل الموضوعات

اما بقى الريس اسكندرانى
ده اه منه يانى غالى ومعجبانى
ودايما يقول شحرورة تاعبانى 
بفوازيرها ونقارها مجننانى

بس بجد حضرتك أستاذ بمعنى الكلمة مثل أعلى
فى التضحية والإيثار والجدعنة الاسكندرانى ابن بلد عن حق
ربنا يديه الصحة والعافية ويفرحة بفاطمة وصفية ويطرح فيهم البركة
ويخليله الحكومة الطيبة ويباركله فيها وهديتهم تكون رحلة للحج
ايه رأيك بقى بالدعوة الحلوة دى

مبروك عليكم صحبتكم وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## boukybouky

> *أختى الحبوبة بوكى بوكى
> أخى الكريم د مصطفى
> أستاذى الغالى الريس اسكندرانى
> 
> الله عليكى يا بوكى
> انا عرفت ليه كل الناس بيحبوكى
> عشان رقة قلبك وروعة مشاعرك
> وفى الصحبة كل الناس هيهنوكى
> بجد موضوع جميل يا قمر وبيجمع الاحباب
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ازيك الشحرورة منورة يا قمراية
فينك... مسابقات رمضان أخدتك مننا  :: 

يا رب يخليكي بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه ::$:  كلامك الجميل ده صعب الواحد يلاقي رد مناسب له
تعرفي انا كانت أكتر دعوة بحبها من أمي الله يرحمها لما كانت تقولي "ربنا يحبب فيكي خلقه"
يااااه بجد شعور جميل ربن يديمه علينا جميعاً

مافيش بين الخيرين حساب تعالي انت بس و نورينا 
و كل سنة و انت طيبة و مش تنسيني في صالح دعائك

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حمادو

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أظن أن لقاء دسم كهذا اللقاء, وردود لا تقل دسامة كتلك الردود...من مبطلات الصيام
وبما أنى للاسف لا أملك إنترنت فى المنزل حتى هذه اللحظة فقمت بطباعة اللقاء والردود وقرأتها كلها فى هدوء مع واحد سحلب جميل زي اللى أستاذنا نادر عزمنى عليه هو وليدر, وبعد كده بسبوسة وحاجات تانية مش فاكر اسمها الحقيقة زي اللى أكلناها فى المحطة مع أستاذ نادر وأستاذ رضا لابى...وانطلقت فى القراءة والإستمتاع بالصحبة الرائعة بين شخصين من أكثر الأشخاص التى أعتز بوجودها فى المنتدى.


أستاذ نادر العزيز, صاحب رد الجميل, صاحب أبطال أكتوبر والقوات البحرية...والقائمة كثيرة ولن تسع مجهودات حضرتك فى المنتدى...
كل عام وحضرتك بخير وصحة وسعادة, وكل عام وحضرتك متواجد دائما فى المنتدى.
إكتفيت فقط بالقراءة بدون تعقيب, لأن أي تعقيب على كلماتك فى اللقاء هو بمثابة شخبطة على ورقة بيضاء, ليس لها ملامح ولا معانى.

خالص التحية أستاذى القدير.


دكتور مصطفى العزيز...
أشكرك على ذكر إسمى, ويعلم الله أننى دائم السؤال عنك وأحبك فى الله.
وبالرغم من قلة إنتاجك الغني بالمعانى الإنسانية والإدارية فى المنتدى, إلا أننى أشعر دائما ...وتلك حقيقة...بمدى عظمة حضرتك وصبرك على أخطاء الآخرين لك.

لك خالص التحية والتقدير


الأخت العزيزة بوكي.....
بخ*

----------


## drmustafa

> الأخت بوكى
> 
> كل سنة وأنتى طيبة موضوع حوارى جميل
> وطريقة حلوة لتقريب الأفكار وللتقرب من بعض الشخصيات
> وملامحها العامة شكرا لكى
> 
> الاستاذ د مصطفى
> اهلا بحضرتك وكنت مستمتعة بردودك وتعرفت من خلالها
> على بعض جوانب من ملامح شخصيتك
> ...


اهلا بيك في الصحية نوفا
نورت اللقاء
كل سنة وانت طيبة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أعتذر كثيرا لتأخرى عن التعليق على الموضوع الجميل
كل الشكر لك يا ريهام يا ملكة الموضوعات الرمضانية
د.مصطفى من أجمل الأعضاء الذين يمكن أن يتعرف الإنسان عليهم ويتواصل معهم من خلال المنتديات
ونادر ينثر فى كل مشاركة له أريج وروده الفواحة
إستمتعت كثيرا بهذه الحلقة
وأشكر د.مصطفى أن أتاح لى مساحة فيها
 :f2:

----------


## drmustafa

> *أختى الحبوبة بوكى بوكى
> أخى الكريم د مصطفى
> أستاذى الغالى الريس اسكندرانى
> 
> اما الدكتور مصطفى هو شخصية جميلة باين من الردود
> لكن للأسف مكنش فى بينا تواصل قبل كده لكن هاتابع كل الموضوعات
> 
> 
> مبروك عليكم صحبتكم وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين
> ...


ياهلا ياهلا بالشحرورة 
منورة الصحبة كلها 
شكرا على رأيك الطيب
وكل سنة وانت طيبة

----------


## drmustafa

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> أظن أن لقاء دسم كهذا اللقاء, وردود لا تقل دسامة كتلك الردود...من مبطلات الصيام
> وبما أنى للاسف لا أملك إنترنت فى المنزل حتى هذه اللحظة فقمت بطباعة اللقاء والردود وقرأتها كلها فى هدوء مع واحد سحلب جميل زي اللى أستاذنا نادر عزمنى عليه هو وليدر, وبعد كده بسبوسة وحاجات تانية مش فاكر اسمها الحقيقة زي اللى أكلناها فى المحطة مع أستاذ نادر وأستاذ رضا لابى...وانطلقت فى القراءة والإستمتاع بالصحبة الرائعة بين شخصين من أكثر الأشخاص التى أعتز بوجودها فى المنتدى.
> 
> 
> أستاذ نادر العزيز, صاحب رد الجميل, صاحب أبطال أكتوبر والقوات البحرية...والقائمة كثيرة ولن تسع مجهودات حضرتك فى المنتدى...
> كل عام وحضرتك بخير وصحة وسعادة, وكل عام وحضرتك متواجد دائما فى المنتدى.
> ...


حمادو العزيز جدا 
وجودك هنا أسعدني كثيرا 
كما أسعدتني عودتك للمنتدى 
أحبك الذي أحببتين فيه اخي العزيز 
وانا أيضاًَ أحبك في الله 
دمت بخير

----------


## drmustafa

> أعتذر كثيرا لتأخرى عن التعليق على الموضوع الجميل
> كل الشكر لك يا ريهام يا ملكة الموضوعات الرمضانية
> د.مصطفى من أجمل الأعضاء الذين يمكن أن يتعرف الإنسان عليهم ويتواصل معهم من خلال المنتديات
> ونادر ينثر فى كل مشاركة له أريج وروده الفواحة
> إستمتعت كثيرا بهذه الحلقة
> وأشكر د.مصطفى أن أتاح لى مساحة فيها


 أخي الحبيب أحمد
أسعدني كثيرا تواجدك هنا ورأيك الطيب
الشكر لك أنت اخي الحبيب على تواجدك معنا في الصحبة
وكل عام وأنت بخير

----------

